# how can i connect android phone to any broad band network through wifi connectivity



## techash78 (Apr 10, 2012)

I would like to connect my android phone through wifi to broadband modem no WA3002G4. BUT failed to do so...
Please tell anybody if know. My phone model Samsung S6102.....


----------



## Waterbeds (Nov 8, 2011)

press the home button then press the menu button, select settings>wireless &networks>turn on wifi>select wi-fi settings>select your network=done.....


----------

